# Signature on First Post Only



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a reminder that I posted this a while back: http://www.puritanboard.com/f26/signature-first-post-only-other-enhancements-25495/

The board is, shall I say, complex to say the least.

I've made a few tweaks over the years and, with upgrades, sometimes some of the template mods get lost when I upgrade the styles with a new version.

The Signature on the first post only is one of those that I've variously enabled and then accidentally over-wrote. It is enabled now.

I do it for readability. Some forums (like the Articles section) have no Avatars or sigs at all and it improves readability and download times.

I know some don't like it but its benefits outweigh the concerns.


----------

